
Show HN: Dead simple playlist-style internet radio - bradmerlin
https://sync.haus/
======
bradmerlin
This is the first thing I built during quarantine—I wanted a way to listen to
music with my friends, but wasn't keen on everyone having to pay for something
like Spotify. Enjoy!

------
rusinov
Can't get an email, tried 2.

